# Have any Terrain Websites?



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been looking around the web for awhile for decent (and I mean really decent) terrain for the Lizardmen. I've found some stuff, but it's all been pretty poor or not what I wanted.

I also seem to be struggling to find decent + cheap jungle plants. I mean GW do some, but £20 or so for 10 plants is rubbish. No matter what I search for I either get the wrong scale or just pure crap

I don't know if many of you have the 8th Edition rulebook (I got the Collectors one so dunno it has extra stuff in it, I doubt it) but there is a page near the back... I think it is near the camapaign section or something, but there is a small picture of a Lizardmen temple city under siege, it has sandstone type walls and a few stone outposts as well as buildings and stuff. It has underneath "A table used in a French game" or something. If I can find the page I'll post it, but those type of terrain features. I'm too ill to make suff myself 

So any websites you've come across with such terrain please could you post them? I'd be very thankful


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

From:
http://www.medievalfantasiesco.com/MedievalWarGames.htm




Found those by doing this:
http://www.google.com/search?q=28mm...gc.r_pw.&fp=664882b8efa3e7b6&biw=1600&bih=731

And clicking on images.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Trouble...

Looking for jungle stuff that is decent try Battlefield Architect on Ebay.. he does good work and can speak from experience that its decent and great for a display board style.

The other people who do terrain that I buy... ELSO terrain in Germany... pricey.. but its above GW level for its design and a full board of jongle style will set you back about 1000 bucks US. But if your serious.... then your as mad as I am.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. A lot of stuff I search for under that search heading just gives pictures rather than a website to buy. I also can't seem to find ELSO info, their website seems to no longer exist.

I think in terms of plants I'll do the good ol' aquarium plant route. I'll just have to put them together myself. Just need to sort the other stuff out really.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

My mistake about ELSO.. try this as the link 

http://www.gelaendestuecke.de/

Really great stuff... just expensive.


For general Warhammer stuff, try Ainsty Castings which are awesome..

For other stuff... Fat spider is great for that village or town you want to make


----------

